# Need A rdp access windows vps server in 30$



## SM Jaber (Oct 24, 2015)

I am just felling a need of a windows vps server. I have googled it but felt in a fix. If you know a vps server providers which meet my requirements please recommend me. My requirements are given below.

1. With *RDP* access.

2. *Dedicated Ip*

3. No restriction on *server uptime.*

4. with *control panel*

5. Fast server net speed above *500 mbps*.

6. Between *30$-38$ including setup and all kind of charge*

7. Server location on *USA.*

*8. Operating system windows server 2012 r2 standerd.*

Please read the requirements carefully and recommend me if you know.


----------



## noen (Oct 24, 2015)

Check out https://winity.io


----------



## RLT (Oct 24, 2015)

noen? no one or anyone?


----------



## TierNet (Oct 24, 2015)

You will find many Windows VPS providers in the offers thread, just check it out.


----------

